

Ask HN: Mass SMS text message services? - catone

I'm asking a question on behalf of my brother who runs a youth non-profit org in Providence, RI.  He's looking for a way to send text messages, en masse, to an opt-in network of constituents (mostly teens).<p>Can any recommend any good services to handle that?<p>He's looked at the follow:<p>http://www.sumotext.com/<p>http://www.eztexting.com/<p>http://www.txtmobster.com/<p>He's also looked into working with carriers directly.  I really don't know what is the best way to handle an opt-in, group text alert list, or if any of these companies are reputable, so I thought I'd ask the HN community.<p>Thanks!
======
eraad
If you are OK with a free, ad-funded service, take a look at zeepmobile.com,
they offer a free API with which you can send and receive SMS to your
subscribed users.

The only con is that it's an API and you need to spend a small amount of time
developing the app.

------
brm
txtmob is at sourceforge now: <http://sourceforge.net/projects/txtmob/>

here's its history: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TXTMob>

------
drewolanoff
check out our app textPlus: <http://textPlus.com>

Group text with conversation.

